# X11 sous Mac OS 10.2



## apkwa (21 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

 Voilà, j'utilise une version de XFree86 que j'ai téléchargée à partir de www.osxgnu.org.
 Je ne trouve pas ça super beau par rapport au screenshots d'ici http://www.osxfacile.com/x11.html et je voulais donc savoir s'il existait plusieurs versions de X pour Mac OS X.

 Je sais qu'une version est livrée avec Panther, mais je suis encore avec Jaguar..

 Par la même occasion, pouvez vous me dire pourquoi sur ce screenshot http://www.webweavertech.com/ovidiu/images/Emacs.jpg il y a une sorte de serpent sur le "X" dans le dock?

 (Ce sont des questions stupides, désolé..)


----------



## iManu (21 Octobre 2004)

apkwa a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'une version est livrée avec Panther, mais je suis encore avec Jaguar..


 Oui, par contre pour la récupérer...
Je sais que c'est faisable, je crois même que l'adresse est celle ci mais j'ai pas testé.
Sinon, fais une recherche avec X11 et Jaguar comme mot clé (ce que j'ai fait).



			
				apkwa a dit:
			
		

> Par la même occasion, pouvez vous me dire pourquoi sur ce screenshot http://www.webweavertech.com/ovidiu/images/Emacs.jpg il y a une sorte de serpent sur le "X" dans le dock?


 C'est Orobor, une install qui te permettait d'avoir Xwindow avec OsX avant X11.
Depuis X11 je ne suis pas sur que ça soit très utile, mais je me trompe peut-être (non, pas taper  )



			
				apkwa a dit:
			
		

> (Ce sont des questions stupides, désolé..)


 Les réponses sont parfois stupides, mais les questions très rarement


----------



## apkwa (21 Octobre 2004)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien X11! (je n'ai pas encore testé, mais au moins, je sais qu'il y a plusieurs "versions" de X11 pour macos maintenant...)

Merci!


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Octobre 2004)

si ça ne marche pas, tu a aussi un lien sur cette page
http://chemistry.ucsc.edu/~wgscott/xtal/page1.html

quant à oroborOSX, tu as plein de fonctions de choix de positionnement de tes fenêtres que tu n'as pas avec quartzwm, plus des scripts pour ouvrir les fichiers, donc bien sûr que c'est toujours intéressant, d'ailleurs il y en a même qui traduisent les nouvelles versions de l'application


----------

